# Got my first IVF appointment! help!



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello all

ive got my first IVF appointment 18 feb 08. apparently they do hiv test and i have to sign lots of consent forms and learn how to inject myself. and then ivf starts march/april dependant on my cycle.

has anyone got any tips/info on what happens after this? 

thanks


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Avon Queen,

What do you mean by 'what happens after this'?  After your first appointment?  After you've started your first cycle??

x


----------



## Bloomelle (Dec 10, 2007)

We have our first appt on the 12th Feb 08 just booked in today. 

The consultant gave us all the forms in advance today and they don't seem to daunting basically saying that you agree with what they plan to do and signing to say that they can go ahead.  

We had our HIV tests done prior to the appointment today but, if they do it then for you it is just a blood test.  If you have any concerns about the results counselling is offered. 

From then, the consultant said the appt can take up to 2 hours with the nurses who will do exactly what you said and plan the next few weeks and start of the treatment.  We were given quiet abit of info today but, quite alot of it is online.

Hope this helps - guess I am in the dark as much as you are.  Try the clinic to see if they have any more information for you. We have had some helpful leaflets after the conversation today.

Bloomelle


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks so much for replying......

purplechameleon - I just meant what did they do next - like do they give you drugs there and then & when do you start injecting/what happened with your ivf (ie tell me your story)...
I notice your test date is the 12th december - fingers crossed for you xxx

Bloomelle - Looks like our IVF's maybe similar times (though you seem to be slightly further ahead as youve done your hiv testing etc) do let me know how your getting on, best of luck


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello Avon Queen,

Good luck for your IVF next year.....all clinics are different I think but the IVFs Ive had have been on a short protocol- where I have first scan between day 2-4 of AF, to check no cysts/endo nice and thin. Thats when they give me the drugs - 1 to stop natural ovulation and the other to stim ovaries. take them for 1 week,go back for another scan to check all ok, then scan couple days after that, they can then normally say when to take the ovulation drug and you go in two days for EC (sorry to waffle-hope this makes sense!) then ET either 2 days or 5 days after that.......

Well thats whats happened to me, like I said I think some clinics are different and you may have a long protocol - where they DR you for about 2 weeks I think  You should be able to find a post here about the two different ways but either way thats when the 'fun' begins !!!

I wasnt too bothered about needles in general but found it very hard at first to do so dont worry if you get a little nervous, it should get easier after a few goes. I felt very aprehensive with my first IVF as didnt know what to expect/how Id feel but this site is wonderful......any fears or questions you have, just log on- someone will be able to help. 

Fingers x'd that you will only have the one IVF and have a nice BFP. Good luck to you  

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sukiton

thanks for all that info, very useful. i guess i just have to wait to see and they will tell me what will happen to me individually. patience not one of my greatest virtues!!!!

fertility friends is fab so youre right i can always come on here when im having the ivf if i ahve any worries (thank god for FF!!)

im going to use 2 weeks holiday for the first ivf but im not sure when to take it as the 2ww is supposed to be hell but i dont fancy working when im injecting myself either.....

the thing that scares me is that i may go through all this with no baby at the end of it and if i knew in advance i would adopt. its so frustrating!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

omg just found out hubbys father got cancers growth. not good. hes just cried on me and hes nearly 6 foot doesnt do it often, puts my fertility in perspecitve


----------



## shazza23 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi 

I just wanted to wish u good luck i hope it goes as well as my 1st attempt did

i went to bourn hall in cambridge it all went so smoothly after i had my blood test taken, and had some examinations to make sure all down there was a ok, i left the clinic that day with all the drugs i needed for my first cycle,

I then had to ring the clinic in the first day of my period and they then tell u what to do with ur drugs,

then u will have to go and b monitored to make sure u dont over stimulate as long as u respond to the drugs, they scan u to see how many sacks u have then book u in for egg collection sorry if ive rushed this message 
it is so worth it be positive sending u luck & wishes 

my twin boys r 5 months old now the best gift ever.

love shaz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Clinic procedures can vary so what some women may experience at one clinic may be different from what you will experience.

At your first IVF meeting you will go through all the paperwork (and there's a fair few forms to complete !), they should explain to you what your treatment involves and approximate timescales (ours gives us a flow chart with all the dates and approx drugs doses etc). They will explain what all the drugs do and the nurse will show you how to use the drugs eg sniffing and/or injecting the various drugs (as some will be subcutaneous, others may be intramuscular).
Both you and your partner will also have to have HIV, Hep B&C blood tests done (some hospitals also require Chlamydia test. These can sometimes take a few weeks to get the results back. You would also need to have an FSH blood test done and your partner will need a sperm test. Most clinics would want all these results back before you start the treatment.

We were also not given the drugs there and then because we wanted to purchase ourselves as often cheaper to "shop around" (there's a sticky thread at top of this IVF board with contact details of drugs suppliers)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

We were just given prescription....you may have to get your drugs from your clinic...again this will vary so something you need to discuss with your consultant.

The IVF cycle will depend on whether you're doing the long or short protocol. The long protocol is the standard one used...short is usually used for older women, those with high FSH and/or poor responders.

Short protocol means you go straight to stimulating phase and don't downregulate. With the long protocol you downreg first and then start stimms.

You can start downregging at the beginning of your cycle eg cd1,2,3 or on cd21...again this will be decided by your consultant.

Downregulating is basically shutting your body down into a temporary pseudo menopause. You would do this for approx 2 weeks. You then have a baseline scan. This checks that your body has shut down...that there is no activity in your ovaries, no cysts on your ovaries and that your womb lining is thin (below 4mm - you would usually have a bleed whilst downregging). Some hospitals will also check your E2 levels (oestrogen/oestradiol) which should be low - think it's around 100 pmol/l (ours don't check these unless they have concerns that womb lining/ovaries not shut down properly).

Once you've had your baseline scan, and assuming it's all ok, then you can start the stimming. This is where everything is "boosted" back up again...your ovaries are woken up and encouraged to produce lots of follicles and your womb lining begins to thicken and plump up. Follicles are fluid filled sacs (or "cysts") which contain eggs...most should contain eggs but not all will. You want to produce a good number but you don't want to over stimulate (OHSS).

Whilst stimming you would have regular monitoring...some hospitals have scans every day, others every other day, some maybe every 2-3 days. Some hospitals will also do E2 blood tests to check your oestrogen levels as these should rise as more follicles are produced but again, you wouldn't want them to go sky high as this can be a sign of OHSS. Many hospitals may also decrease or increase your drugs dose as appropriate during this time eg if you're responding bit slow then they may increase your drugs, if you're responding too quickly then they may decrease your drugs dose...this is good monitoring !

Just before EC, they would look for good dominant follicles to be around 18mm minimum to ensure good healthy eggs...and your womb lining to be minimum of 8mm for good implantation.

You approx stimm for 2 weeks. Once they're happy with the number of follicles then you would have the HCG trigger injection and then EC is approx 36 hours after this. On day of EC, your partner will have to do "his bit"  and then they will put your healthy eggs with the sperm to see how many fertilise overnight. They then watch to see how many of these fertilised eggs become embryos...what day transfer you have will depend entirely on your consultant and embryologist and how many healthy embryos you have dividing...and then you have ET and begin the looooong 2ww 

The whole process (with long protocol) from start (downreg) to finish (end of 2ww) is approx 6 weeks....although for some may be shorter, some longer..._6 weeks is the average_.

Here's the link to the IVF procedures which explains everything...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

The length of time for downregging and stimming will vary from person to person and even between each treatment cycle...we all respond differently after all.

I'm older but I have good (low) FSH levels and have always done the long protocol. I did our 1st fresh IVF last year when I was 37 (plus 2 FETs) and then this year I've done 2 fresh IVFs...and we will be starting our 4th fresh IVF in March next year when I'll be 39 

As an example of how each treatment cycle can vary, here's what happened with ours...

1st IVF (April/May 2006, age 37), I downregged for 13 days & stimmed for 12 days...21 follies, 10 good eggs (7 fertilised) which resulted in 6x grade 1 (top) embies on day 2....2 put back but BFN (and 4 frozen). I'd responded a bit slow to begin with so had my drugs increased for the 2nd week of stimming.

The 4 remaining frosties were used in 2 natural FETs...both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies.

2nd IVF (April/May 2007, age 3, I downregged for longer at 18 days (to fit in with clinic timetable !) but stimmed for shorter time at 11 days...28 follies, 19 eggs (10 fertilised) which resulted in 8 embies (5 grade 1's and 3 grade 1-2's) on day 3...2 grade 1's put back...BFN (remaining 6 frozen which we still have). I was at risk of OHSS with this cycle and had drugs dropped right down & EC brought forward...luckily didn't get full blown OHSS.

3rd IVF (Sept/Oct 2007), I downregged for 13 days & stimmed for 12 days...27 follies, 16 eggs (8 fertilised), which resulted in 6 embies on day 3 (1x grade 1 and 5x grade 2's) ...a grade 1 & grade 2 were put back...another BFN (remaining 4 grade 2's were left to see if they reached blastocyst on day 5... 2 made it but not good enough quality to freeze).

There's a "sticky" thread on the ICSI board re questions to ask on your 1st cycle consultation. Obviously some of the questions are directly related to ICSI but many are still very helpful to ask when having IVF. Have a read through and perhaps print it off and add any other questions you feel you & your partner want answered...always best to write down so you don't forget ! Here's the link to that thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

You need to ensure that you're taking your folic acid (or a good prenatal care supplement)...ideally you should've started this before you even started ttc but if not, I would start asap. For other information, hints, tips and advise for whilst going through the treatment, try using the search facility on this website as you will find countless posts/threads discussing what to do/what not to do etc etc....

Hope that helps a little bit.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi shazza

thanks for posting....oh right, i see, i start doing it on the first day of my period. Right thats useful thanks i wasnt sure about that. bet its middle of march then as im due on on the 18th feb when my appointment is. typical!

And, twin boys, you lucky thing! nice to know it actually works sometimes!! will focus on positive thinking then!

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi natasha

blimey, its all such a mindfield!! think will have to read your post more than once to digest! its so scary isnt it?! and to think, some people just have sex. its a discrace! 

Hubbys had his sperm test done before and ive been tested and i ovulate (apparently). (Its my right tube thats blocked).

Hubbys dads just found out he's got stomach cancer so hubby gonna have a lot to deal with over 2008, feel bad im adding to that but will have to just get on with it.

Thanks sooooooo much for all that information, your fab!

Good luck in March, do keep in touch will be prob having mine round then xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Avon Queen said:


> hi shazza
> 
> thanks for posting....*oh right, i see, i start doing it on the first day of my period. * Right thats useful thanks i wasnt sure about that. bet its middle of march then as im due on on the 18th feb when my appointment is. typical!


Hi again

You don't necessarily start the treatment on cd1 (cycle day 1 ie first day of period). I have never started at the beginning of my cycle...always cd21.

As I mentioned in my previous post, you can start your treatment at the beginning of your cycle _*or*_ on cd21...it is dependant on what your consultant decides is best for you. Also whether you do the long or short protocol will be up to your consultant.

As for sperm tests etc....although your partner may have had one in the past, they would usually want him to do another one closer to you starting the treatment...my DP's had loads of sperm tests as they always ask for one before we start an IVF cycle.

Also, you may have had blood test to show you ovulate (progesterone, usually tested on cd21) but FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) is a completely different blood test. FSH is tested to check your ovarian reserve which can give an indication of how may eggs you have left and how you will respond to the IVF stimulating drugs and helps your consultant decide what drugs and what dose. You would also need to have this done close to you starting your treatment...I've had this done many times too !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello again,

Avon Queen - sorry to hear about hubbys dad - life just isnt fair is it   Dont feel bad about adding to it- your in it together and as long as you stay strong together, you will get through ......and hopefully have two lots of good news in 2008....a BFP and hubbys dad on the road to recovery...wishing you lots of luck 

Shazza - congratulations on your twin boys. Is so nice to hear a happy ending - gives us all hope  

Minxy - I know Ive had a couple of IVF's but found your post very interesting esp the part about long protocol being standard. Both my IVFs have been short protocol but Im only 29, have always responded well to stims and dont have a high FSH - do you think it is because thats the protocol my clinic uses??

You really are a super star Minxy- your always so helpful to everyone but are having such a tough journey yourself. Ive found the 2 IVFs extremely hard, I cannot even imagine how you have got through so many.......really hope you get BFP you deserve next year.  

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi minxy

you know so much, its hard to imagine what youve been through. it looks like such a long, painful, complicated process. 

i guess i will just get myself up on the table, stirrups at the ready and "relax my legs" etc etc as they are gonna test me for all sorts through every orofis (if thats how you spell it)!!!

maybe should invest in a huge stress ball for next year


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi sukiton

im really a bit thick but what does BFN acually mean...theres so many abbreviations i get confused. guess if i DO manage to produce offspring they will not be of the carol vorderman variety!

feeling quite jovial today for some reason, god knows why, but im gonna go with it and enjoy it while it lasts  . 

bring on the IVF, hey, what doesnt kill you, makes you stronger! (stupid saying prob ********)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

BFN means Big Fat Negative
BFP means Big Fat Positive

If you have a look on the Introductions board there are some useful threads listing the abbreviations...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

Also, just a quick tip...you can reply to several members in one single message, rather than posting lots of separate messages to each individual member 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya

oh right, i see, thanks alot   

Caroline x


----------



## Bloomelle (Dec 10, 2007)

All of this information is so helpful and is answering a loads of questions I have......I don't think I could have waited till Feb and would have burst without the information I have ot off the boards already!

Avon Queen:  Really sorry to hear about your husbands father being so ill - It does, put things into perspective!

As another newbie - did you sign into chat tonight?  I couldn't connect - will try again.....


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi bloomelle

i just go on message boards not tried chat room yet if thats what you mean, still not sure what im doing really, was so desperate just got onto message board and got in touch with everyone!

why is it taking so long to get to Feb? aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh. think must have been a murderer in a previous life.


----------



## Bloomelle (Dec 10, 2007)

I know Feb seems along way off - I was quite disappointed when they said another couple of months till the next appointment!!

I'm sure it will come round soon enough - although I have some weight loss to achieve so having 10 weeks will give me some leeway!

I still haven't got onto the chat discussions but, I am getting so much info off the boards it is really enlightening!


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

I can totally understand when you say Feb is so far away.  

My first IVF appointment (the 2 hour appointment) where they tell you what treatment you are having etc is in March 08.  I just want the next 2 and a half months to disappear and reach the first week of March asap. 

It is so painful waiting and not knowing exactly what is going to happen.  However natasha's  notes etc are very helpful  

Keep me posted on how you get on 

Cartman x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi bloomelle - yeah, they said to me "your weights ok, dont put anymore on, but if you can try and lose some" thats after telling me i had to have ivf, had to wait a year, and couldent adopt in that year unless i wanted to miss out on the free ivf. to which i replied (after crying hysterically as usual, and them looking at me with pity) that i was driving through KFC on the way home!. hey, a girl can only take so much   . since then though i have managed to lose half a stone, though xmas is coming so will be a struggle to keep it off. i started walking to work and thinking "focus on how much you want a baby" (to make me walk basically!) but then nearly cried while walking to work, so now just walk and dont think!! I think at moment theres xmas to sort out but i think January will be the longest month in history cause theres nothing happening to distract me. want to fast forward and just get it over with!

hi cartman - nice to know you feel the same about feb been years away!! people at work just say "its nearly here" "it will pass really fast" but they havent really got a clue what were going through! I suppose ive waited 10 mnths already so whats another 2. yeah, still seems ages!!


----------

